# sick!



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

............................................ this is horriable!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Really? I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

me too. he wasn't scared or he would be balled up and he didn't have to do. It's no worse then when you play with a dog that way. and he wasn't getting hurt..


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

that was pretty cute, i thought it was funny when the dog came and the hedgie completely ignored him, like "hey step back this is my fight!" :mrgreen:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought it was funny too, especially the dog part. I just hope it doesn't hurt the little guy's teeth. :?


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

It was cute, I giggled. But, I would be scared it would encourage a hedgie to bite?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tali, you are so sweet and sensitive. Such a kind heart our little Tali.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, maybe she didn't watch it and thought it was about hedgehogs fighting, or maybe that the snake was real (lmao!).

Watch the video before you complain about it...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The playing around part was cute but the only thing I had a problem with is at one point they pulled the snake up and the hedgie came off the ground. Had the hedgie let go he could have fallen down, granted it wasn't far but there is many places on here where it says hedgies can be injured from even the smallest of falls.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> The playing around part was cute but the only thing I had a problem with is at one point they pulled the snake up and the hedgie came off the ground. Had the hedgie let go he could have fallen down, granted it wasn't far but there is many places on here where it says hedgies can be injured from even the smallest of falls.


Exactly what I thought, they went just a bit far there.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh,  just watched the full vid...before i watched up to the dog part but i do think they went a little to far there to, when they pulled him off the ground. all that weight on his little teeth.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this one is cute too. Although I'm not sure how safe rubber is to chew on. and the poor hedgehog thinks he's won a fight and is taking home dinner but that darn snake just won't die. :lol: Tali what didn't you like about it?


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

just the fact that they pulled him off the ground.. it made me upsetish...... Idk why but when i see something like that i get really upset... i guess i went a little far with it but i mean i was very upset.... if you were a hedgie would you want to be pulled up off the ground? real snakes cant pulled the hedgie off the ground.... they can pick them up but not pull them up..... get what i mean? i know the first part was cute but when they pulled him off the ground in was ticked me off............ :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You are absolutely right Tali!


----------

